# Scribd?



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 3, 2009)

I was wondering who all uses scribd as a medium for publishing works, or uses it for entertainment. It is a relatively fun website to lurk on, and it contains quite a bit of useful information, as well as actual literature for you to e-samizdat.

http://www.scribd.com/
That is the main page of the site....

http://www.scribd.com/cm2dude

That is my user profile...

If anyone else uses it to upload works, then post a link to your profile....


----------



## Volpino (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that specific site, but I've heard of quite a few that are popping up.

Overall, I think it's a good thing. The web was not graphical yet (Mosaic had yet to be invented) when I worked in publishing, so I can't honestly say anything about how it effects the industry itself.

All I know is that putting something that might be construed as "vanity publishing" on your query used to be about as effective as submitting your work in crayon.

I mentioned before that I know nothing about the specific site (want to be really clear on that), but many sites like this rely on traffic and purchases from family and friends to pay for things. While the format is new, and the production cost is much lower, you're usually looking at a similar operation.

The industry might have changed a lot but some things never change. This is as good a place as any to cover that:

* Never sign away more than First North American Publishing rights (provided you're in the US) without being paid a lot of money in advance and an unlimited time on your royalty.

* Never sign a contract with an agent that wants you to pay them upfront. 

*Never sign a contract with an agent that prevents anyone else from selling your works for a long period of time, unless you have prior experience with that agent being successful for you. If they haven't sold anything for you, they shouldn't have exclusive rights to your stuff for more than a few months at a time.

While there's some things a brand new writer might need to sacrifice on in a contract, these are things that will hurt you so much in the long run, it's not worth getting into the industry one or two stories earlier.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it publishing as in "getting money for your work", or publishing as in "hay luk I rote dis ting & its on da net"? :B


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 3, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Is it publishing as in "getting money for your work", or publishing as in "hay luk I rote dis ting & its on da net"? :B


 
The Latter.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Latter.



oh, that's p. cool :B


----------

